# Refurbished Entertainment Center Coffee Bar



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Solid wood entertainment center turned into Rustic Coffee Bar for kitchen, dining room, bedroom or cabin. Shu-Sugi- Ban wood inside sealed on casters with 2) 110 outlets and plug in light, 4 shelves, and 2 drawers.
34W x 68H x 21D $400. delivered within 50 miles of 77379 area code
Curbside only home or office upon payment. $350.For pickup.


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

cdfishingred said:


> New price! $700. Delivered within 50 miles of 77379 curbside. $650 pickup


New price! $500. Delivered within 50 miles of Spring, Tx for $550. Curb side


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

cdfishingred said:


> Solid wood entertainment center turned into Rustic Coffee Bar for kitchen, dining room, bedroom or cabin. Shu-Sugi- Ban wood inside sealed on casters with 2) 110 outlets and plug in light, 4 shelves, and 2 drawers.
> 34W x 68H x 21D $1250. delivered within 50 miles of 77379 area code
> Curbside only home or office upon payment. $1200. For pickup.
> View attachment 4585403
> View attachment 4585403


New price $450 delivered within 50 miles of Spring, Tx 77379 or $400.


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

cdfishingred said:


> New price $450 delivered within 50 miles of Spring, Tx 77379 or $400.
> View attachment 4589100


$


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

cdfishingred said:


> $


New price $375.


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

$300.00


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That looks really nice is that a corner cabinet or just a straight cabinet

Disregard I can see it now that's a straight cabinet thank you but that's nice job


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Is the width dimension the cabinet/base or the crown moulding?


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Please delete! Sold


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

This one is really great. I think this is now sold but can you please tell me where I can get it? I have checked some online stores recently I got this but need this type of bar that can contain all my coffee equipment.


----------

